# Sanyo dp32647 no picture, has sound



## holdupper (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Sanyo dp32647 tv that produces sound but no picture. I got it for nothing and want to fix it on my own. i am advanced in computers but this will start a new hobby. Any help where to start would be nice.
Thanks,
Gary


----------

